# Going to start GH soon.. but have no idea how to maximize the effort.



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Any tutorials? The onboarding was a freaking joke and I have not found a good 'this is how to make money with GH' article. Most are just shilling about how much money you *could* make.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

You joined GH few years too late.
Pay is cut.
Most customers now doesn't tip, resulting in a lot of $2.50-$5 orders.
GH gives you a credit card so you can order at the restaurant which is a completely waste of the driver's time.

So, here is what you do, you run ALL the apps, only make the delivery that seems good to you. Meanwhile, look for some other jobs to do.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Its all luck with GH so there really is no strategy. Just accept the good offers and decline the bad ones. The good ones are harder to come by these days


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my advice also drive with door dash uber eats post mates . turn them all on accept the first ping under 11 minutes away .
when you pick up the food and your 5 minutes away turn all the apps on again


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Every market is different. GH has really tanked in my market. They cut the pay and want to send you on long pickups! (kinda like Lyft). My acceptance rate of GH offers is as bad as my Lyft one was. LOL. Like everyone else said run multiple apps. I run DD as my primary, and fill in with UE/GH.

Once you learn the game, if you do it right you should make just as much (or maybe more) Than Uber or Lyft at base rates while putting 2/3 less mileage on your car and a lot less stress having no pax in the car.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Once you learn the game





amazinghl said:


> only make the delivery that seems good to you


You're telling a person with ZERO experience to do this? Thanks. You've done... something.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> You're telling a person with ZERO experience to do this? Thanks. You've done... something.


It is hard to give specific advise because every market is different. I know it sounds cliché, but it is true. You have to learn your market, and by and large, the only good way to do that is by trial and error.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> It is hard to give specific advise because every market is different. I know it sounds cliché, but it is true. You have to learn your market, and by and large, the only good way to do that is by trial and error.


100% correct. I did Uber/Lyft for 2 years before food delivery. When I started delivery I didn't even know how to use the apps. Just throw yourself into the pool and figure it out. The good news is it's not rocket science and probably a faster learning curve than rideshare. IMO many rideshare drivers look down on food delivery and would be shocked to discover its more profitable than rideshare at "base rates".


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Seamus said:


> 100% correct. I did Uber/Lyft for 2 years before food delivery. When I started delivery I didn't even know how to use the apps. Just throw yourself into the pool and figure it out. The good news is it's not rocket science and probably a faster learning curve than rideshare. IMO many rideshare drivers look down on food delivery and would be shocked to discover its more profitable than rideshare at "base rates".


I do ride share and delivery, agree with you on this. :thumbup:


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I make almost twice as much doing only deliveries then I did doing rideshare and use less gas because of learning positioning.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Go to YouTube and watch “Paid to Drive” tell Pete I send you!


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Every market is different. GH has really tanked in my market. They cut the pay and want to send you on long pickups! (kinda like Lyft). My acceptance rate of GH offers is as bad as my Lyft one was. LOL. Like everyone else said run multiple apps. I run DD as my primary, and fill in with UE/GH.
> 
> Once you learn the game, if you do it right you should make just as much (or maybe more) Than Uber or Lyft at base rates while putting 2/3 less mileage on your car and a lot less stress having no pax in the car.


That's weird. Here it's UE that sucks the most, especially since they replaced boosts and surges with points, good for free oil changes, etc.

I'm not driving much at all anymore, but I'm averaging $15-$25/hr on GH.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Meanwhile, look for some other jobs to do.


I hear Kevin Hart is looking for a new driver. Having your own car will be a plus, as I think his will be in the shop for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Box I did gh in vegas. I got to the point where I turned down everything below 10.00. It just wasn't worth it to drive all over for 7 bucks. That being said gh is great when you`re in a bind and need to make quick cash for your internet bill or rent is short 100 bucks.u get burnt out from it so don't make it a career. It should be a supplement only.


----------

